# one of them crashed?



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

seems as a real one(sport quattro) had an accident, car totalled and owner died



















http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_G.php?id=1183224


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

It was a replica. The car and its late owner can be seen in the Wörthersee Tour 2010 teaser video. The engine isn't a KW and the dashboard is from a normal Coupe/urQuattro, not a Sport Quattro.

Videos of the car (when it used to be black) on owners Youtube account:











RIP, Olaf Göbel.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, here there are some more info. http://www.kfz-altersheim.de/ i dont speak any german so... if you say that is not the real car i believe it.


----------

